# Stopping Prognova & Cyclogest



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

I was over the moon yesterday as we had our 12+4 scan and everything was spot on ( blubbed all the way through it!)

Rang the Lister afterward as had been told to do so and they would advise how to reduce the prognova & cyclogest.

Anyway it seems I need to have a progesterone blood test first. Anyway before I trot off to the Dr yet again for another blood test I was hoping to get some advice on how long other people where on these drugs for, when they stopped and if they needed a progesterone test first etc

Thanks

Pam x


----------



## NJG (May 21, 2007)

Hello Pam 

Congratulations on your pregnancy. I am also 12 weeks pregnant after ED in Spain and I stopped Progynova and Cyclogest when I was exactly 12 weeks. I haven't been advised to have a blood test. My Consultant at Guy's Hospital said some clinics stop the drugs when you are 9 weeks pregnant so I felt slightly unusual to have to continue to the 12 weeks.

Hope this helps. 

Nicola x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks NJG and a huge congratulations to you too. I still can't quite believe it!

Thanks for the reply - the Lister are great but sometimes I feel like the blood tests are a bit over the top.

Can I ask - did you stop the prognova and cyclogest in one go or reduce gradually?

Thanks

Pam x


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi I was with care in manchester. I got a bfp first time with de ivf I took my progynova and cyclogest until 12 weeks. I then stopped the progynova at 12 weeks straight away and the cyclogest was gradually reduced over a week I think and then stopped.

Congrats ladies on your bfp, please try not to worry , just enjoy your pregnancy. Mine resulted in alovely boy born Zack on 2nd January.

Love Quaver


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

ladies any idea about the actual required progesterone levels? my friend is a bit worried that hers is too low at 34pmol. (on 400 cyclogest twice a day). i don't know whether to advise her to increase the cyclogest or take gestone and she can't get hold of clinic.      ANY information or advice very gratefully received. thanks Anna xx


----------

